# Diseases leading to visa refusal..



## gero (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I want to know what are the diseases which can lead to the refusal of visa..
and if the medicals contain this illness ,does the case officer inform the applicant about that and about the refusal of his visa or he may continue the processing of the visa normally and in the end tell him that he is refused..

please advise..
thanks in advance


----------



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

gero said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know what are the diseases which can lead to the refusal of visa..
> and if the medicals contain this illness ,does the case officer inform the applicant about that and about the refusal of his visa or he may continue the processing of the visa normally and in the end tell him that he is refused..
> 
> ...


I've heard varying things about what will be a for sure refusal (diabetes, heart disease, HIV, cancer to name a few). But then I've also heard that if you have a good case officer/immigration lawyer that you will pretty much be able to get in with anything (except cancer).
Then there's the issue of disability. There have been a few high profile cases recently (in both Canada and Australia) about people with disabled children being refused visas.

I really don't know at what point you would be informed. I would hope that the case officer would let you know right away (and not make you get your medical or make you send in more forms/information/passports) instead of dragging the process out just to deny you.

I've heard of very few cases being denied but then again, I haven't been around immigration forums for very long. I guess it all depends on how serious your condition is and how much of a "burden" immigration thinks your condition will be to the health care system.
On top of all of that I don't know if they take into consideration what visa you're applying for. For example, will they be a little more lenient with spouse visas? Not sure (I'm kind of hoping so since I have a medical condition that isn't a big deal to me but might be a big deal to a doctor that doesn't know my case).

Best thing to do though is to tell the truth on your forms because if they find out you've lied about something you'll be worse off for sure.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuberculosis (Tb) is one disease that I believe you can be denied a visa. 

I think the government is worried if you have cancer/HIV or any other life threatening disease you will be a burden on Australian taxpayers.

Sorry, I also don't know how they handle these cases or how they inform you. If you think you might be at risk, getting a separate medical checkup before you go through the application process, could be a good idea.


----------



## Megera (May 9, 2009)

mike said:


> If you think you might be at risk, getting a separate medical checkup before you go through the application process, could be a good idea.


This is a good idea but it still might not give you much of a clue (unless your doctor has some seriously bad news for you). 
I asked the doctor I went to what she thought about my condition (I have a mild form of Crohn's Disease) and she said that immi doesn't let her know what conditions are an automatic denial. She said it helped keep the whole process unbiased. But I guess there are less... umm.. honest doctors out there...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you follow the link on Halth requirement under eligibility for a visa you'll find a reference to some diseases etc.

You've inferred something is discovered when you do your medical, the medical and character[police] checks usually being advised of after your application has had initial examination.

I'd expect that if you were to be refused on medical grounds, then that advice would be given and there is no further process, and I doubt much room for appeal.

I've only ever heard of two cases and one was of a woman seeking a partner visa who was a diabetic and another of a doctor [recently] already in Australia and his son has mild Downs Syndrome - based on value of medical practitioners the Doctors eminent refusal was overturned by the minister.


----------



## kirtinchelsea (Mar 15, 2013)

mike said:


> Tuberculosis (Tb) is one disease that I believe you can be denied a visa.
> 
> I think the government is worried if you have cancer/HIV or any other life threatening disease you will be a burden on Australian taxpayers.
> 
> Sorry, I also don't know how they handle these cases or how they inform you. If you think you might be at risk, getting a separate medical checkup before you go through the application process, could be a good idea.


hello mike i have ptb and i am undergoing for 6 months treatment..until now i dont have email from embassy that i am refused..in the clinic i already tell about my ptb history and when it comes to the results of my culture my sputum positive with mycobacterium tuberculosis..im finishing medicines septmeber 4..do you think i my isa already refused? even without emails from the embassy? pls advice


----------



## lostangel (Jul 10, 2014)

is there any feed back now on the status of your visa, kirtinchelsea? i lodged my application for prospective marriage but the embassy is asking me to perform sputum and culture test and i am getting worried that it will lead for visa rejection..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

lostangel, I don't think they would refuse your visa. I think they'd put it on hold until you could be successfully treated for TB (and then have a test come back negative). I'm not an expert on how they handle TB, though.


----------



## lostangel (Jul 10, 2014)

oh, thank u collegegurl, u lessen my worries...congratulations too! I hope all the results get negative for sputum and culture so that no need for us to resched our wedding.


----------



## lavanyaneeraj (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi,

Recently, I received invitation to apply for Aus PR 189 visa which I am planning to apply soon. I have one clarification with respect to visa grant criteria.

In 2008, I have undergone angioplasty/stenting of right MCA and since than I am on some medicine as precautionary measure. Other than that I did not have any other significant medical condition. 

Can my visa application be rejected based on my above past medical history?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beachbum (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

I want to apply for 189 skilled indipendent visa but 6 months ago I was diagnosed with rhumathoid arthritis and now I'm not sure how this will effect my application. Will I waste my money or do I have a chance of getting granted? Anyone Heard of a similar situation? 

I'm 30 yrs old, from europe and I was granted my 2nd WHV with a referral from my doctor reguarding my medical costs during this one year. And from what I understande there is no health wavier avaiblable ffor a 189 visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would contact a migration agent who specializes in medical conditions. The one most commonly recommended here and elsewhere is George Lombard (I used him myself).


----------



## g_aus (Aug 26, 2015)

HI Lavanya

What was the outcome of your application, I have a similar situation like you.

Regards



lavanyaneeraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently, I received invitation to apply for Aus PR 189 visa which I am planning to apply soon. I have one clarification with respect to visa grant criteria.
> 
> ...


----------

